# Best things about having a preemie



## AP

(I nicked this from the Bliss website!)

Being in the neonatal can be a real rollercoaster journey. I seen this idea on the Bliss website and it was pretty uplifting reading the replies!!!!

We think about the scary times, but what was the best part?
_
Edit: Please don't reply if you haven't had a preemie, this question might sound a bit strange but it's something only a mother to a preemie would understand!_

Mine:


Getting to spend that lil more time with Alex
The neonatal staff easing us into parenthood, showing us how to do things and giving us precious lil tips!!
The precious cuddles!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Mine, and these are very personal to me, so no judgement please!


Being eased into parenthood slowly
Not having to go through that huge uncomfortable pregnancy stage - now I've seen the size of him at 8lb, I wonder how he was meant to fit ;)
Having longer to get to know my baby
Having a more substantial back-up team of specialists when we did come home
He's still easy to carry, even at 5 months
He's not like 95% of other other babies, which means he's special - and a conversation starter with strangers


----------



## AP

Marleysgirl I have edited my original post - i understand someone might be offended that wouldnt understand where we are coming from! 

Its easy for us to look at the negatives and the pain of being in the neonatal ,so it can be uplifting to look at the bright points!

xxxxx


----------



## DonnaBallona

Wearing the small clothes for longer. . . Brooke is still in 0-3 and i LOVE it!!

Seeing how she would have grown, changed and developed from outside of the womb, when she should have been doing all those things inside me where I couldnt see them. . .if you know what I mean?!

and everything everyone else has said. . .its mad! :cloud9:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

For me it was the fact that I have a newborn baby for so long. The grow so fast that if she was full term I would be so sad that the first month went so quickly... also that special bonding that its created between baby and mum that is even stronger with a premmie. Last, the fact that premmie babies are fighters and very special and strong human beings and I am so blessed to be the mummy of one x


----------



## AP

i like how EVERYONE in the doctors knows Alex, because of her story. the mere mention of her name and they'll do loads for her, when normally my surgery are morons.


----------



## Sam9kids

Ive had 3 premmies, 2 of them in scbu

Ive loved having those quiet one to one cuddles
Seeing how strong they are


----------



## Bec L

Agree with the whole thing of them staying little babies for longer, and the fact they stay in smaller clothes :)

Also just that every single tiny bit of progress whilst they are in SCBU is so celebrated ie for us when Poppy managed her first breastfeed, when she came off phototherapy, when she went into a cot, got back to her birth weight etc. I am sure milestones also mean a lot to non prem babies but I just think the little things are extra special for the early ones :)


----------



## Dona

For me it was watching them grow outside the womb - like Brooks Mummy said. Also how strong and resilient these babies are - nothing phases them. I totally agree with everyone else too. 

Sandi - cant believe you had to edit your thread.


----------



## bumpsmum

Matthew is so good and easy going and not fussy about anything, he takes medicine no bother, lets Dr's examine him without a fuss and like Sandi dr practice cant do enough for him, I think that because what these babies had to go through at the start they accept change and routines so much easier and go witht he flow if that makes sense...........

Also all the special 'firsts' and having that newbrn stage for linger, I love how full of beans Matthew is but any time I see a newborn Im like 'AAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW' and secretly miss it. xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

every new post under mine I read and was like "YEAH! I soooooooo agree with that!"

Def what Bec L said though-every single little milestone was SUCH an achievement! I remember Brooke put on a oz ina week once and we were all like "YES!!" purely because she didnt lose any-just gained it,even if it was a teeny amount :cloud9:

ooh thought of another-being able to take random comparison pictures when they're able, and then looking back and thinking "my goodness.were they ever THAT small?!" 

xx


----------



## Anna Barry

For me it is keeping our babies longer, being able to watch their early development, being thrilled when they gain an ounce, feeling very proud when they reach their own premmie milestones, coming out of the incubator, not needing a hot cot, coming off cpap!
I think this experience has made me appreciate her all the more and has put my whole being into perspective.xx:kiss:


----------



## Foogirl

I always look for a silver lining, and found so many positives from going through our journey.

Meeting Abby early - I was desperate to meet her and told he so every day when I was pregnant.
Learning to look after a bairn with trained nurses for 6 weeks.
3 weeks of one to one breasfteeding counselling.
All the additional "firsts" we got to experience.
Abby was already self settling by the time she came home and was still on her 3 hourly feed routine.
All the additional follow up is great.
Getting to do the newborn thing for sooooo much longer!

And on a more personal level, being able to properly recover from my operation. It was brutal enough without a newborn to look after.

I learned things about myself, and my marriage that I might never have discovered.

I'm in two minds whether I'm relieved I didn't go full term as Abby would have been a big'un and July was incredibly hot to be that pregnant. But I did really miss being pregnant so I think on balance I'd rather have gone on longer!

Her story is interesting to people. Even just the question "how old is she" can lead to a 20 minute conversation.

She was sooooo teeny tiny that people ooohed and ahhhhed everywhere we went.

I'm sure there are plenty more too!


----------



## bumpsmum

Foogirl said:


> Her story is interesting to people. Even just the question "how old is she" can lead to a 20 minute conversation.
> 
> She was sooooo teeny tiny that people ooohed and ahhhhed everywhere we went.

DITO at first I was really paranoid that people thought I should not be out with such a tenny weeni baby but people were just generally interested. Now when people ask how old he is, they just nod ans smile as he must more or less look his age. Its sad to say but I kinda miss the attention he got :blush: x


----------



## grumpymoo

Ok, I will be honest. When I read the title of this thread I thought forget it, best things?!!! :nope:

But I have just read everyone's replies and they were lovely to read. It has made me think i need to be more positive about our experience with Rose in those first few months:thumbup:

Thanks girls x


----------



## Laura2919

For me I think its them being babies for so long. 

Mine were tiny for the first 6 months of life then they just sprouted and now they arent far off walking x


----------



## Laura2919

grumpymoo said:


> Ok, I will be honest. When I read the title of this thread I thought forget it, best things?!!! :nope:
> 
> But I have just read everyone's replies and they were lovely to read. It has made me think i need to be more positive about our experience with Rose in those first few months:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks girls x


I see where you are coming from in ways! 
I mean all the fear, pain, shock, and more feelings couldnt really be described as best but the way I look at it is we were given these special babies for a reason. 
They have had their fair share of fighting and trouble and now they have been given to people are gonna care for them the best. 

Its an experience you only can imagine once you have been there and done it. 

My girls are more special to me every day because I watched them be two tiny babies in incubators with tubes coming out of everywhere to being these two little terrors with teeth who bite your nose when giving them a kiss and laughing out loud.. 

Its a special thing and your daughter is a special girl.. love to you and your daughter is gorgeous by the way xx


----------



## TwoBumps

What a great thread!! As everyone else has said our babies time in SCBU is soooo scary and such a rollercoaster that it is hard to look at the positives!

For me the best bits about having premmies are-

* They are like a newborn for soooo long that you really get to enjoy it
* Nearly everyday they seem to reach a new milestone and no matter how small it is it is absolutely amazing!
* They are little fighters and nothing bothers them....they just take everthing in their stride
* This one is entirely personal to me so please don't judge me.....but I absolutely hated being pregnant and although I would never wish to have a prem baby I was relieved that I wasn't pregnant anymore!
* When they did eventually come home they were (and still are) really really good babies! They were in a great routine at the hospital and they stayed in that routine at home. They go down to sleep at night with no fuss and are really undemanding babies! A lot of my friends who have had one full term baby have had a really hard time getting their babies into routines and doing all the things that the boys were already doing when they came home from hospital!

Its lovely to be able to look back now and see the positives but I never want to go through it again!!!


----------



## Foogirl

grumpymoo said:


> Ok, I will be honest. When I read the title of this thread I thought forget it, best things?!!! :nope:

It's tough to do. After the first couple of weeks of drowning in a sea of self pity and being down, I decided I absolutely had to start looking for the upsides to the situation we were in. It took some doing, but I found something to be thankful for every day.

I am a great believer that the only way to go through life is to remember that whatever happens, you have a lesson to learn from it and each lesson makes the next hiccup easier to deal with.

Each upside is very personal to each person - although many are similar, I guess it depends on how you look at life and the things you find easiest and hardest. Like TwoBumps - if you have had a terrible pregnancy then it is entirely understandable you'd be glad it was over. On the other hand, if you loved being pregnant then you wouldn't be.

However, this is entirely different from hearing other people, who haven't been through it, say we were lucky because of these thiings! That'll get them a slap:happydance:


----------



## AP

I know it was going to get an initial "wtf" reaction, but I seen the thread on Bliss and thought the same myself, but to read all the bits made me feel much positive about everything, a hard as it can be!


----------



## Foogirl

I should also add, getting to speak to you lovely ladies and meeting Dona and Bumpsmum and the utterly gorgeous boys Matthew and Archie.

I wouldn't have ventured in here otherwise.


----------



## premmiemum123

Ditto to a lot of the positive things that have been said on this thread. 

I feel so lucky to have had Emily even so early, a baby really is a gift. I can't believe I vowed I would never have children before I met my OH. 
On reflection it was an amazing journey through NICU seeing our little girl grow (better than any 4D scan) full of incredible highs and lows, however I feel blessed that we came through it and can now enjoy our lives and each other.


----------



## Foogirl

I've thought of another one.

We hadn't actually settled on Abby as a name. I thought I had another 11 weeks to talk Mr Foo round to having an Olivia. But having lost that 11 weeks, (and being unconscious at the point where they asked her name) Mr Foo told them "Abby".

But I'm glad he did as it has definitely grown on me! :thumbup:


----------



## AP

lol @Foo!

Im thinking we should have a sticky?


----------



## Foogirl

sb22 said:


> lol @Foo!
> 
> Im thinking we should have a sticky?

Yeah, took me ages to find this again!

I reckon the new premmie mums could find some inspiration in this thread.


----------



## Laura2919

Yes MrFoo is a bit like Mark!!! 
I had just come round from my c section when they came in to say Baby B had already been transferred to a hospital 70 miles away and the hospital needed her to have a name and Mark said Jaycee! I was so dazed I said yeah! My nan is Italian and she was visiting when I went into labour and she said to my mum, I like Chloe but I dont know why she called her other little girl Jason. Mum obviously had to explain haha! 

I wanted Olivia or Amelie x


----------



## Marleysgirl

Laura2919 said:


> I wanted Olivia or Amelie x

But we have another Olivia and another Amelie (Millie) on the forum already! :winkwink: So Jaycee is more unusual.


----------



## alibaba24

ooooh great thread :D Ill be totally honest with the first few theres no point pretending!



Having the time to recover from my section without being snowed under with rosalies washing and lack of sleep etc
 

Getting time to build up my confidence as a parent rather than being thrown in at the deep end there was always lots of help available
 

Everybody who worked in SCBU telling me how beautfiul she is (i know they prob say the same to all the parents but still :cloud9:)
 

When one of the nurses confessed to Rosalie being her fav and wanting to look after her on her shift
 

Also when i look at her now im like omg how would you have fit in there! so i guess in a strange way im glad i didnt get to the massivly uncomfy stage
 

Watching her go from strength to strength, when the nurses told me to bring in my own bottles i was told she would likely crash and burn with them but she proved them all wrong even though the bottles were the size of her head :rofl:
 

When she was placed in the last room no incubator no hot cot no tube in her nose! Just like a perfect little baby doing everything like a full termer
 

The fact shes so ickle and not even near newborn size yet is like having them as babies for longer :cloud9:


----------



## Laura2919

alibaba24 said:


> ooooh great thread :D Ill be totally honest with the first few theres no point pretending!
> 
> 
> 
> Having the time to recover from my section without being snowed under with rosalies washing and lack of sleep etc
> 
> 
> Getting time to build up my confidence as a parent rather than being thrown in at the deep end there was always lots of help available
> 
> 
> *Everybody who worked in SCBU telling me how beautfiul she is (i know they prob say the same to all the parents but still *)
> 
> 
> When one of the nurses confessed to Rosalie being her fav and wanting to look after her on her shift
> 
> 
> Also when i look at her now im like omg how would you have fit in there! so i guess in a strange way im glad i didnt get to the massivly uncomfy stage
> 
> 
> Watching her go from strength to strength, when the nurses told me to bring in my own bottles i was told she would likely crash and burn with them but she proved them all wrong even though the bottles were the size of her head :rofl:
> 
> 
> When she was placed in the last room no incubator no hot cot no tube in her nose! Just like a perfect little baby doing everything like a full termer
> 
> 
> The fact shes so ickle and not even near newborn size yet is like having them as babies for longer :cloud9:

But she is very gorgeous!!! So its not a lie hun!! 

They are like little dollies lol x


----------



## Foogirl

alibaba24 said:


> Everybody who worked in SCBU telling me how beautfiul she is (i know they prob say the same to all the parents but still :cloud9:)
> 
> 
> When one of the nurses confessed to Rosalie being her fav and wanting to look after her on her shift

Yes, but they aren't always lying!!

They said the same of Abby. But you could tell the difference when they said it to some of the other parents.

We actually went in during shift change and heard the nurses squabbling over who got to look after Abby. "But you got her yesterday, it's my turn tonight" :haha:


----------



## alibaba24

Foogirl said:


> alibaba24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody who worked in SCBU telling me how beautfiul she is (i know they prob say the same to all the parents but still :cloud9:)
> 
> 
> When one of the nurses confessed to Rosalie being her fav and wanting to look after her on her shift
> 
> 
> Yes, but they aren't always lying!!
> 
> They said the same of Abby. But you could tell the difference when they said it to some of the other parents.
> 
> We actually went in during shift change and heard the nurses squabbling over who got to look after Abby. "But you got her yesterday, it's my turn tonight" :haha:Click to expand...

awww bless thats so sweet! Go abby btw my neice is called Abbey spelt differently i know but i like it no one believes me when isaid i thought of it!! :growlmad: I suggested it to my sis early into her pregnancy and she forgot about it....then thought of it all by herself at 40 weeks :rofl:

XX


----------



## premmiemum123

Is looking back when they are advancing to a year old and feeling so proud that they have progressed so well...x


----------



## bumpsmum

Folk can't believe that matthew is almost 1 as he is still wee for his age but they then go onto say he is advanced skill wise :happydance: he is a real conversation starter x


----------



## laurietate25

Laurie xx


----------



## laurietate25

Also another thingi wanted to add... for a preemie baby he was doing everything he should by the correct time, ie rolling, sitting, crawling, walking and tbh he was really fast with his development. He was walking before he was 1! x


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hey, I've just realised one bonus of having a small baby ...

They fit into their size 0 car-seat for longer! Andrew's got a long way to go before he reaches 20lb when his car seat will need upgrading.


----------



## AP

^^^^ oooooooh yes!

And they can have the jumperoo for longer!(well alex can, shes smaller than most 5 month olds!)


----------



## Mamafy

*they can have the carseat for longer although they don't fit it to begin with :dohh:

*the clothes fit for ages

*you just don't think oh they've rolled over or walked, you act like a lunatic :yipee: BUT HE'S WALKED DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND :rofl:

*they don't call it special care for nothing, it's because they're all special :smug:

*when they're really peeving you (this will come later ladies I promise :lol:) you still think but you were so sick, I can't possibly shout at you and you melt :lol:


----------



## Lottie86

sb22 said:


> ^^^^ oooooooh yes!
> 
> And they can have the jumperoo for longer!(well alex can, shes smaller than most 5 month olds!)

Findlay is still too little for his at 10.5 months old bless him (although admittedly that's for other reasons rather than just being prem)

I think the best bits were:

1. having nurses showing you what to do (I had never wanted children and so had absolutely no experience with babies and was terrified of Findlay)

2. having nurses squabble over who was going to look after him 

3. the teeny weeny clothes are just soooooo adorable and he looked like a china doll (which was what I used to call him in SCBU)

4. being able to recover from my csection and post birth lupus flare better than I would if I had had him home with me from day 1


----------



## AP

StirCrazy said they cant sticky this thread,(unless it becomes well used) too many stickies as it is :(


----------



## AP

*bump*

And I just bought a new newborn bouncer for Alex....and shes nearly one :rofl:


----------



## craftymumof4

Having twin boys at 31 weeks who came home after only 23 days in scbu was special. It,s lovely as they were baby babies for much longer, out and about watching people marvel at how small and special they were. And now at six being top in class and tall. One other proud mummy moment was first time being led and shown my twins in scbu and the.nurse first comments were about them having big bits (boy was she right) lol.for any baby let alone preemies.


----------



## keldac

I love Mikayla being a baby for longer!

I think it's great when people say 'ah how old is she about 6 months?' and I reply 'nope nearly 16 months!!!'

I love that everybody refers to her as a miracle (which of course she is!)


----------



## AP

keldac I love that one. And people then look at you like you're crazy! 

I used to lie but now shes older I dont - its part of her story and her life.


----------



## New2Bumps

Similar to lots of your points, mine are a mix of practical and emotional ones:

* things last longer like car seat, swing, bouncer chair.
* they seem like babies for longer which I love - I'm cherishing every minute
* the shock on ppls faces e,g, when he pulls himself up to sit and they are shocked as they think he's 4 1/2 months!!!
* telling his little story - I used to hate ppl commenting how little he was and felt obliged to 'explain' and say... he was early, but now I don't mind telling his story :)
* him being in a routine already when he came home.
* having a few nights sleep at home to get my head around my surprise Cmas pressie and get the house sorted (even though it was the worst thing ever at the time, and I wish I hadn't of had to go home without him, but still... silver lining...)
* learning mummy skills in neo natal!
* joining the club of premmie mummies, on here and also with a couple of my friends who had early babies. It's like an instant friendship strengthner, something very special in common, something that you have to have been through to understand.
* celebrating the things full term babies to automatically, like when he had his first full feed of 2oz and took it all, when he was on the normal matreess, not heated no lamps.

:)


----------



## AP

Bumped up for Sugarkisses as promised :)


----------



## xgem27x

Best bit was that my twins were already in a routine, so that makes life sooooo much easier! Plus I love that we got teeny tiny babies to look after, most people give birth to a 9 pounder and dont know what its like cuddling a 3lb baby :) special memories xxx


----------



## xgem27x

...oh and the twins drink Nutriprem which is on prescription, so FREE MILK!!! xxxx


----------



## AP

xgem27x nice to see you over here hunny! :)


----------



## xgem27x

sb22 said:


> xgem27x nice to see you over here hunny! :)

Thanks :) Im so used to going to teen pregnancy, and then I realised I should probably go elsewhere and realised I fit in with preemie, teen parenting, twins.. took me a while but I'm here now! :) xxx


----------



## AP

preemie parentings a different world!! :rofl: ((hugs)) you will need to introduce your lovely lil men! xxx


----------



## Foogirl

xgem27x said:


> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> xgem27x nice to see you over here hunny! :)
> 
> Thanks :) Im so used to going to teen pregnancy, and then I realised I should probably go elsewhere and realised I fit in with preemie, teen parenting, twins.. took me a while but I'm here now! :) xxxClick to expand...

Welcome. It's always nice to meet a new preemie mummy.

I said to one of the other teen mums we have, I can't imagine having to go through the NNICU journey so young. I'm ancient and I found it incredibly difficult. AND you have to deal with twins too!

I think you are my new hero!:hugs:


----------



## pink.crazy

Well as Tyler was 9lb 2oz at birth it was interesting so have an itty bitty baby this time! Obviously I would NEVER have chosen for him to arrive so soon but there's lots I've enjoyed.
Every little milestone is SO exciting! I love the fact that I've had the time to enjoy having a newborn.. his legs were still curled up until recently and I LOVE it when they're like that! If I'm honest, I'm so grateful that he was in a brilliant routine of feeding/sleeping before he came home lol! 
I love his little features.. his tiny toes.. button nose..
I've also found it amazing to see him develop.. he grew a bum literally!! His ears also moved from his neck(!!)to where they should be.. they also had no cartilage so were floppy and would stick to his head folded over!! .. he grew eyelashes.. nipples.. 
Wow I love my little munchkin so much


----------



## AP

It's so funny, if anyone dared say these things to us we'd be upset but its cool for us to talk amongst ourselves about it :rofl:


----------



## xgem27x

Foogirl said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sb22 said:
> 
> 
> xgem27x nice to see you over here hunny! :)
> 
> Thanks :) Im so used to going to teen pregnancy, and then I realised I should probably go elsewhere and realised I fit in with preemie, teen parenting, twins.. took me a while but I'm here now! :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome. It's always nice to meet a new preemie mummy.
> 
> I said to one of the other teen mums we have, I can't imagine having to go through the NNICU journey so young. I'm ancient and I found it incredibly difficult. AND you have to deal with twins too!
> 
> I think you are my new hero!:hugs:Click to expand...


aww thank you hun :) i think its difficult whatever age you are, but being younger and having twins does mean the midwives watch you like a hawk which was always a bit intimidating x i think the hardest thing was leaving them at the end of day, it was always heartbreaking :( xxxx


----------



## AP

Got another best thing(ish)

- The doctors surgery will drop anything to see your preemie

- Nurses and docs seem to jump to attention when you're pregnant again and they find out you've had a preemie. I've never felt so loved :rofl:


----------



## Foogirl

xgem27x said:


> but being younger and having twins does mean the midwives watch you like a hawk which was always a bit intimidating x

:haha: They did this to us too, and we're 36!


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I think the best thing about having a prem is how much it makes you appreciate them. You know just how lucky you are to have them.


----------



## maisiemoo

Having a prem has drastically altered my perspective on fertility, babies, parenting, my relationship with my partner and made me realise that I am very fortunate to have a) been given the opportunity to be a mum b) to have a little fighter who fought so hard from the offset c) to have such an amazing partner and family unit. On a lighter note, I love the fact that olivia is on track with developmental milestones yet is still so small - it confuses everyone as they cant figure out how old she is! she is such a live wire, getting her self noticed through being very loud, gigling all the time and extremly active. My little munchkin is certainly showing all the other babies how its done!


----------



## vermeil

oh oh I can add to this!

-telling random people on the street who ask his age: 'he's 2 months old. He was in the hospital for 4 months.' .... then watching their reactions :haha:

-seeing doctors and specialists 2-3 times a week. sure it's a lot of work, and stressful, but I really feel like my little guy is very precious. He's treated like a prince everywhere, gets lots of special care, attention, cuddles and love from the staff. 

-At the ophtamologist at our weekly appointments we never wait; we go before people who have been waiting for 2-3 hours. And NO I don't feel bad. It's a tiny compensation from months of tough times. My little guy has a weak immune system. No waiting in a cramped room full of screaming kids =p

-visiting my little guy in the NICU and going WHOAH! he grew nipples over night! :wacko: Showing all the staff. We all had a good laugh.

-being so very proud of every small milestone, as others have said, from eyelashes to wriggling toes to the amazing first smile to tiniest coo sound. Stopping high frequency ventilator, being extubated, starting feeds, first cuddles, first sessions off cpap, first time without oxygen, etc etc :cloud9:

I'm sure I'll think of more ;)


----------



## AP

THE NIPPLES!! :rofl:


----------



## SugarKisses

thanks Sandi, I appreciate it xx


----------



## 25weeker

I can remember reading this while my lo was in hospital thinking there is no best thing about having a preemie. Fast forward my little girl being home 6 months next week and I am agreeing with the things said!

Anyone experiencing Nicu at the moment and not being able to see any positives they do come.


----------



## AP

It's true. I remember seeing this idea on Bliss and thinking "HOW can these ladies say that!!!"

Actually ONLY us ladies can say that! :rofl:


----------



## lil-star

When i wasn't sure if I was ready to be a mum i knew when i thought i was taking my time up the steps outside the hospital & realised I was actually sprinting them to be with baby in icu 

Special cuddles mean that much more

Everyone wanting to know how your baby is, I've had to update my facebook page everyday with pics and how he is because he has a following! 

Seeing his steady progress & me bursting with mother pride, they said he would be home for Christmas but I think he will be home sooner!


----------



## aob1013

That first long awaited first cuddle!
Them staying tiny for a little bit longer, i love the cuteness of a small baby :cloud9: it's only now i realise how diddy Leni actually was!


----------



## xgem27x

lil-star said:


> realised I was actually sprinting them to be with baby in icu

Haha I did this aswell! You just don't think of it at the time, but I remember the butterflies in my belly where I was just soooo excited!! My twins were right near the door to SCBU so when I was waiting to be let it I would have my face pressed up trying to peak at them haha! xxx


----------



## wiganlass

love the fact that my LO is growing so fast and you can actully see how much he's grown because he was so small when born... love him so much xxx


----------

